# DPM Systems mechanical recoil reduction system on a Glock 22



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

OK, I did it. I recently purchased a GLOCK 22 from a good friend of mine. Normally I don't dig the .40 SW, but the price was right so I bit.

Took the gun out to the indoor range for the first time and hated it! The recoil was snappier than I ever remembered! 

After a couple of days of mulling it over and figuring out what I was going to do I ordered the DPM Systems mechanical recoil reduction system. Basically a multi-stage recoil spring and guide rod.

I just got back from the range (just got it today) and the difference was amazing! The 40 now feels like the 9mm. Count me impressed. No malfunctions even.

BTW- I don't have any vested interest in DPM Systems or GLOCK. I am passing this along just as a satisfied customer.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Is there a site that has the DPM System info? I'd like to read more about it.

I have the Glock 35 in .40S&W and because of the longer slide, the recoil is tolerable.

I'm planning on getting more Glocks and any improvements help a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

Check out http://gunblast.com for a video. He puts it in a 9mm M&P. There is a before and after vid there.


----------

